# Zoo Tycoon 2 Ultimate Collection



## spargel (May 13, 2014)

Hey guys I hope you can help me
I recently got back into Zoo Tycoon 2, I was playing the base game with the Endangered species pack, and I wanted to upgrade to the other expansions so i bought the Ultimate Collect cause it was wayyyy cheaper than buying all the expansions separately. 
I seems to install fine and quickly, I've got a new HP Envy so there's more than enough room and that. But when I load it up an error message appears saying "zoo tycoon 2 ultimate collection was unable to create a graphics renderer".
I looked online and it said to update my graphics drivers so i did all that and it STILL won't work. 
I tried it on my girlfriends laptop and it worked instantly. I've tried uninstalling and re installing it more than once but still come up with the same message.
I'm running windows 8.1, if that's any help.


----------

